# Rivets Eternal: Metal Men and Fleshy Cogs (OOC)



## dave_o (Dec 8, 2005)

*Welcome to Rivets Eternal: Metal Men and Fleshy Cogs!*

This'll be the OOC thread where you can discuss metaplot stuff, in-depth rules questions, character motivations, etc. I really hope you do use this thread to talk about character/plot stuff in a meta way so we can work together to make this game awesome. 

*Post Formatting!*

I'd like your character name and their current location at the top of each post in bold. For instance, *Dave of Oh, The Hoghead Inn*. Obviously, dialogue goes in quotation marks, and you can use a color for your speech if you want. I think JohnnyFive already called dibs on red. Inner diaglogue, IE thoughts, etc. should go in italics. Now here's something a little different. Each post will likely have a little OOC footnote. Basically, in italics, you'll ask for rolls and post your checks, make clarifications about just how you're divvying up your action, etc. Lengthy stuff should go in this thread. But for an example of what I'm yammerin' about.

*Dave of Oh, The Hoghead Inn*

"My, what a fine day to aimlessly murder the innkeep," Sir Dave intoned, pulling on his metal undies. After descending the stairs, he quickly flicked a dagger at the unwitting innkeeper.

_OOC: Thrown dagger +7 ranged (1d4+1 x2), thank ya._

Sorta like that. 

*House Rules!*

Who's house? Myyy house.  Not too much here. KEEP UP WITH YOUR ENCUMBRANCE OR I WILL FEAST UPON YOUR FAMILY. Keep your character sheet updated in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Keep track of your own XP. Basically, do good bookeeping. 

I will be using a rule where a roll of a natural one for skills counts as a -10, and a 20 counts as a +10. But that's mostly on my side, I just thought you'd wanna know.

I've decided to use action points! You should add 6 action points to your charcter sheet somewhere. My action points work a little differently. Firstly, you can use them as per usual to add +1d6 to a check, use a class ability an extra time per day, get a little extra movement, etc. But you can ALSO use them for pretty much anything, as long as you manage to sell me on it. Any selling would go OOC -- but you could maybe use an action point to make there be a door somewhere there normally isn't, or have a minor NPC die, things like that.

But you have to sell me on it for it work. Basically, if it's clever, cool, stylish, or that sort of thing, it'll fly. You must declare action point usage in the OOC portion of a post and any usage beyond the normal must be verified by me first. Honestly, you'll proabably have an action point idea and post in this thread about it first.

Along with normal combat XP, I also rate each player periodically in categories of Role-Playing, Plot, and Manners, on a scale of one to five. I add all the scores up, and award that player bonus XP equal to 100 times their score. The Role-Playing rating is based on effort and genuineness, if you make an effort of it, you'll score well. Plot is ranked based on how well you portray character motivations, react to things in the game, and basically help move the game along. And Manners is simply that -- not being a dick to other players, posting in a timely manner, formatting your posts so they're not a nightmare to read, spellchecking, using the best grammar you can, etc.

I honestly can't think of much beyond that but I'm sure other stuff will come up in game. 

*Exposition!*

Aside from the roleplay stuff, the PCs are beginning this here Rivets game in the Trenchtown Formal Incarceration Center, otherwise known as "The Big Sink." You each only have a set of peasant's clothing to your name right now, though the stuff you bought with your starting cash _is_ somewhere in the facility. But, unfortunately, all the PCs are in the same jail cell, locked up nice and snug at the moment.  

IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2772713#post2772713

*Characters!*
*1.* *KikuNoMaru -- Liend Caplin, Male Human Cleric 2*
*2.* *Becca Bot -- Tish, Female Elven Urban Druid 2*
*3.* *doghead -- Iannja, Female Elven Noble 1/Sorcerer 1*
*4.* *Borson -- Tyson, Male Human Monk 2*
*5.* *jkason -- Josh Mornston, Male Human Bard 2*
*6.* *Bront -- Orb Kaftan, Female Human Bard 2*
*7.* *Songdragon -- Makh Grimtooth, Male Bugbear Rogue 1*
*8.* *JonnyFive -- Malaci Barago, Male Human Artificer 2*
*9.* *Bibliophile -- Dartan Kelrof, Male Dwarf Druid Avenger 2*


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 8, 2005)

Do we get action points back at each level up or somesuch?

edit- Oh, and I call dibs on dark orange


----------



## dave_o (Dec 8, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> Do we get action points back at each level up or somesuch?
> 
> edit- Oh, and I call dibs on dark orange




At each level up you get 5 + 1/2 your character level action points. But you're starting off with six a piece.


----------



## Borson (Dec 8, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> Do we get action points back at each level up or somesuch?
> 
> edit- Oh, and I call dibs on dark orange




I get Black!  LMAO


----------



## dave_o (Dec 8, 2005)

Well at least Songdragon's posting.


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2005)

Usefull Links for this game:

World Background Info
Steampunk Info
Religion Info
Gun Info
More Gun Info

Orb is a pale green kinda gal.

When I get a chance, I'll post usefull links from the first thread.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 8, 2005)

[cry]ahhh my red was used for common npc's[/cry]  ok i'm good now  on a side note can we useLime for common/ or not so common nps's? 

an yea i did try to clame red


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry, didn't know.  That's my standard GM Generic color.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 8, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> [cry]ahhh my red was used for common npc's[/cry]  ok i'm good now  on a side note can we useLime for common/ or not so common nps's?
> 
> an yea i did try to clame red




Aw, c'mon, you can proofread your in-game posts better.  Have you tried typing them into a word processor and then posting? That's what I do.


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry, sore.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, sore.




Wasn't talkin' to you, mate.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 8, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Aw, c'mon, you can proofread your in-game posts better.  Have you tried typing them into a word processor and then posting? That's what I do.




i do when i can, cuase i cant spell worth crap.  but atm i only have word about half the time


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2005)

Here. Subscribing to the thread. I claim dibs on 'default text color'.

See you in the ic thread.

thotd


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 8, 2005)

dave_o, you should put a link to the character sheets in the first post for easy reference (and so we don't lose the threads when they drop off the first, and second, and... page)


----------



## Borson (Dec 8, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> dave_o, you should put a link to the character sheets in the first post for easy reference (and so we don't lose the threads when they drop off the first, and second, and... page)




I'll second that.


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2005)

Agreed.  If we don't have a single RG, it's nice to be able to bounce between characters somewhere else.

That's partialy why I put a link to Orb's sheet in the first post.

I'll put in the reference links in my first OOC post here tonight.  Things like world background, the 2 gun posts I made, and the experience we were awarded initialy.


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Wasn't talkin' to you, mate.



Mine was pretty bad, didn't realise it till I checked.  I'm definately not a great speller (Which I almost spelled spiller)


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm sorry, but you guys are laaaazzzyy.   Do what I do and subscribe to the character sheet threads. Then it's really, REALLY easy when the threads get updated. Otherwise, the only reason to look at them is sheer curiousity again, or if you have a question, and I think searching out the thread is easy.  Pbfft.

And I call dibs on the default font color (which I am now told is not white).  Fwahahahaha.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 9, 2005)

Becca Bot said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but you guys are laaaazzzyy.   Do what I do and subscribe to the character sheet threads. Then it's really, REALLY easy when the threads get updated. Otherwise, the only reason to look at them is sheer curiousity again, or if you have a question, and I think searching out the thread is easy.  Pbfft.
> 
> And I call dibs on the default font color (which I am now told is not white).  Fwahahahaha.




I think doghead beat ya, bean.  But you can use white! 

There's some really good writing going on and I'm impressed already! I can't wait to keep this game goin' and see how the characters develop.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 9, 2005)

I claim Hot Pink!


----------



## Borson (Dec 9, 2005)

I did claim black, but I think I'll just use nothing instead.  maybe *bold would be ok*? probably not.


----------



## doghead (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Mecha Becca,

You can share my 'default text color' if you wish. Borson, you too are welcome to join the rank of the 'monotone'. We don't descriminate on the basis of anything except color.

thotd

PS - dave o, you mentioned initially that we had been incarcerated for about a week. While that would mean that the charactes know each other quite well, not sure that they would have a whole lot left to talk about ...

Actually, I asked because some of the characters have introduced themselves as newly incarcerated. I've hedged with Iannja. Is the week thing significant?


----------



## Borson (Dec 9, 2005)

hmm. i just went with hours, but thats right, i forgot about the week thing.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 9, 2005)

I think it's fine the way we've done things. It'd be silly to, you know, start over. Plus, after knowing a person from a week I suddenly HAVE things to talk about, instead of.. you know, nothing. Think about your best friend, or something. If anything, I've just introduced my bad-ass elfy and her eagle, so questions will indeed arise from that! The elf's been there a week with the week-ers but the eagle just appeared -- tho none of you saw him. You could very well think she's batpoop insane.


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2005)

Becca Bot said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but you guys are laaaazzzyy.   Do what I do and subscribe to the character sheet threads. Then it's really, REALLY easy when the threads get updated. Otherwise, the only reason to look at them is sheer curiousity again, or if you have a question, and I think searching out the thread is easy.  Pbfft.
> 
> And I call dibs on the default font color (which I am now told is not white).  Fwahahahaha.



I already have 25 rogue gallary threads subscribed, not to mention the 75 other threads.  That's why I prefer 1 thread for everyone.  Means I only need 1 window open to see every character.

But, whatever the GM wants


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2005)

BTW, I highly recomend for the first page or two, you put your name somewhere in the post, either a title, or in your actions.  Makes things easier to read.


----------



## Borson (Dec 9, 2005)

no problem.  it's cool this way, so at least we get to introduce ourselves to as long as we wanted to have been in there, I cant imagine it matters a whole lot at this point how long we've been in there.  I'de hate to be let free right away before getting to know each of you (for real through the IC thread and here) and then feeling left out.


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, I didn't think my entrance would break the ice, but I guess it worked.


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't think my entrance would break the ice, but I guess it worked.




Made for a good focal point / inciting incident, I think. Well done. 

jason


----------



## dave_o (Dec 9, 2005)

What color you type in really doesn't matter.  Just as long as I can tell what's dialogue and what isn't, which is easily done by a few handy-dandy punctuations called quotation marks.

Also, don't forget when makin' yer post to put your name and location in bold at the top of your post. Like:

*Makh, Cell Block #1* or what have you. And I dig it being _in_ the post instead of as the subject cuz I'll probably miss it in the subject since it's so teeny.

The week thing isn't significant so if you wanna just be being stuffed in jail that's cool too. But if you want to have been there for a while, work out in this thread with the other folks whose PCs have been there a while just what you know about each other.

I'll fast forward time a little when everyone feels like they've done the intro thing enough. 

Also, about the Rogue's Gallery, I don't really see why you'd need to look at other peoples' character sheets so I assumed just the one thread with yer own junk would be bookmarked/subscribed/etched onto your chest. I just like having a list of character names in my bookmarks and I can just click one and boom, tada.

And yes I know I could achieve the same effect with just one thread and linking to specific posts but I only just thought of that so too bad.


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2005)

I've got no problem with Josh having been there the whole week. He's a pretty open character, so anyone who's been in the cell with him and either asked about his past or listened when others did would pretty much know all the details in his character background (Which you can see here). The only notable exception is his family name; I figure his pseudonym is designed to protect his family from recriminations for his acts, so he's like to keep that close to the chest until he really trusts someone (you'll notice he used the stage name when introducing himself to Orb, for example).

Alternately, the background sets up "Josh o' the Mornin'" as a minor local celebrity, so the name itself might ring some bells for locals even without him having said much else. In that case, they probably wouldn't know his family background, but just that he's been known to do a lot of satire/protest performances and has developed some good will with some of Trenchtown's working class because of it (of course, there are probably also members of the working class that resent his "making a name" off their suffering, so the rep could go either way).

jason


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 10, 2005)

Makh's been there for a bit... And everyone would know he's none to happey about it. While he's no storeyteller, but you would have heard tidbits about him as he might rant about this or that. Specifically, he was part of a group of nomadic goblinoids who raided any and everyone they were able. He got caught by the Trenchtown mitilia, and caught only because some Zeakaden pig who was to greedy for his worth, whom he also put out of his misery for his efforts in getting them caught. He lost his ear in a gunfight, Makh won of course.

Basically if it's in his background folks know about it some form or another.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Also, about the Rogue's Gallery, I don't really see why you'd need to look at other peoples' character sheets so I assumed just the one thread with yer own junk would be bookmarked/subscribed/etched onto your chest. I just like having a list of character names in my bookmarks and I can just click one and boom, tada.
> 
> And yes I know I could achieve the same effect with just one thread and linking to specific posts but I only just thought of that so too bad.



I use it as a reference for how they look, sometimes I use it to remember their entire name if they've been introduced, since their's pictures, you get to see them, and occasionaly it's nice to remember what gear they may have been given of late.

It's just generaly useful, at least for me.  Plus, I enjoy reading other people's backgrounds, even if I can't or won't use the information in the game.


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2005)

Iannja has gone all silent on me. *sigh* I kinda expected her to be more talkative. She must be feeling shy.

thotd


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, untill she says something, it's hard to include her in the conversation.


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats ok. She's fine just listening for the moment.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 10, 2005)

Songdragon said:
			
		

> Makh's been there for a bit... And everyone would know he's none to happey about it. While he's no storeyteller, but you would have heard tidbits about him as he might rant about this or that. Specifically, he was part of a group of nomadic goblinoids who raided any and everyone they were able. He got caught by the Trenchtown mitilia, and caught only because some Zeakaden pig who was to greedy for his worth, whom he also put out of his misery for his efforts in getting them caught. He lost his ear in a gunfight, Makh won of course.
> 
> Basically if it's in his background folks know about it some form or another.
> 
> ~ Songdragon ~




I just thought of this while reading tonight, but Mahk is TOTALLY like Grendel from John Gardner's _Grendel_. I feel so bad for him, though, because he AND Grendel both remind me of my friend Zack, who needs a big hug all the time. So, I've got to hold back Tish from hugging him.  :3  He's just so sad it's killing ME. But no worries -- Tish thinks he's ugly. Hahaha. Elves and their inevitable vanity.

As for the issue of remembering what Tish looks/acts like --  NO WORRIES HERE. I will always describe IN DETAIL what she's currently looking like/feeling/doing. I am, as I'm sure you've seen, a blabbermouth story teller. I actually intended her to be less talkative, but that's just the way the cookie crumbles.

I am currently in love with: Mahk and Josh. I just like the characters and the way they're responding to people. I keep laughing. I like Orb and Tyson a lot too, but I wish more people had time to post, cause they're doing all the talking.  Not that I'm complaining or anything, but we all know each other somewhat better than we know Orb, and yet we're spilling our personal lives to THE NEWB! :B  I've only posted twice, and we're already off the topics I brought up. Oh well. Busy, busy exam week. I guess I'm just ranting AT you guys when I should just be saying an apology. I keep meaning to post, but then I refresh and there's 10 new posts, so I can't read them and post before I've got to go to class. Your posts are all little works of art that need great amounts of time devoted to reading and responding to. I wish Lliend would post more too, sine Tish is all <3<3<3MY HERO<3<3<3 for him. Also, Iannja is another elf, so she can choose to talk to Tish in any manner she sees fit and I can go with it. THERE IS NO EXCUSE TO NOT TALK.


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Hehe.

Actualy, people opening up to Orb is kind of how I saw her.  Or at least people looking to be on her good side and hiding the bad, which seems to be generaly what's happening.  She's just sort of overwhemed though, and responding to whatever catcher her attention at the moment.

dave_o: you mind if we occasionaly make some non-important rolls on our own using Invisible castle (I always use Bront as my character name)?  Or should we just RP things like performance checks and other misc non-important skill rolls?


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> Actualy, people opening up to Orb is kind of how I saw her.  Or at least people looking to be on her good side and hiding the bad, which seems to be generaly what's happening.  She's just sort of overwhemed though, and responding to whatever catcher her attention at the moment.
> 
> dave_o: you mind if we occasionaly make some non-important rolls on our own using Invisible castle (I always use Bront as my character name)?  Or should we just RP things like performance checks and other misc non-important skill rolls?




No, no. You're doing fine. I'm just bummed that I got off to a late start, and that all of the OTHER wonderful characters that have been created are just kinda' sitting on the shelf for right now.

I'm also not sure what you mean by that post, but Dave has been reading. He'll pop in with necessary rolling when needed.   For now, he's just busy with finals (like me) and waiting for us all to get cushy with the speaking. It's really hard not to speak to the others the way we're speaking to Orb, since we've supposedly already spoken. As of how everyone's acting, I'm having Tish portray that Orb's the first REAL conversation (other than Josh, whom she finds a bit annoying) Tish has had in a while. If you hadn't noticed, everyone else is timid compared to Tish's rough and tumble speak, so she's kind of uplifted by the change. A good idea, if I may prop my hat to your invention of coming a bit later than the rest of us.


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2005)

Becca Bot said:
			
		

> ... but we all know each other somewhat better than we know Orb, and yet we're spilling our personal lives to THE NEWB! :B




Tends to happen. Fresh meat and all that. The old timers have probably already picked through each other's personal lives by now.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 10, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Tends to happen. Fresh meat and all that. The old timers have probably already picked through each other's personal lives by now.




It's only been a WEEK!  Get creative. Make up stuff. Refer to something Tish earlier talked about, but be CANON. Don't be so specific and out of character (for the person you're talking about) that it controls them. Or talk about how you were explaining your reason for being in, but no one cared. Then we can react to it in a way that best shows how good WE (not our characters) are at this rat race sorta' show. Hell, lie if you have to -- just don't think it's over 'cause we've known each other for a week. If anything, that makes us have MORE to talk about.


---***---

And for the record: I made it ABUNDANTLY clear that this is the first good conversation Tish has had. The rest of you made many references to being the "silent type" so Tish doesn't really know JACK about anyone. Remember, she said as a side note "Mahk--is that his name?" because, well, no one's bothered to introduce themselves as far as I'M concerned (for her). Now, if someone says, for example: "I've already introduced myself to the half-eared elfy over there, but..." then I'd assume Tish and that person have some sort of relationship. Also, hints that it's not a good relationship come from lack of them using her name, or maybe even insulting her. See? We don't have to get along. In fact, fighting might give us more to talk about. As of now, though, Tish's opinions of everyone are that they haven't said much of anything all week -- 'cept for Josh, who's a blabberbutt, Tyson (who refers back to telling "elfy", aka Tish, about why he's there and how she didn't care **GOOD !**) and Mahk who's grunting half his words, but he has indeed not said much directly to Tish, but just glared at her.  

See what I mean, or am I blowing hot air here?


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Agreed.  Not only that, but baring our ability to read your character sheets and instantly understand how the character thinks, posting a little bit, particularly in character, helps give people glimpses into the character's persona, as well as helps develope it.

As far as actualy fighting, I'd keep it to a dull bicker, simply because an all out fight can be pretty disruptive.

On the other hand, Don't step too far out of character to make a scene, but if your character isn't willing to at least occasionaly say something to the other people shoved into this room with them, then he's going to have trouble finding reasons to come with the party later when they get moving.

I don't know what our hook will be, but we'll need to come togeather at some point idealy, so giving yourself a hook to do that, be it caring for some of the other cell mates, seeing financial opertunity, shere safety in numbers, or even pawns to use in your own personal game of power.  If we can find the occasional common ground, it never hurts.

And, obviously, your entire character's history and ability won't be layed bare at the moment, I know there's more to Orb than she's revealed, but it will come for everyone.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 10, 2005)

If you wanna make a Perform check or what-not just make an _OOC_ request for it at the bottom of whatever post you're making the Perform attempt in.  Yah, sorry, I'm very obscenely swamped with finals and just as a warning the game will be going on a two-week hiatus since Becca and I will be in the mountains and I won't have access to my D&D stuff or maybe even the internet.

But we will, of course, come back from that. The two-week hiatus will be from December 20th to January 4th, so just [INSERT GENERIC HOLIDAY HERE] time.

I'm really really enjoying the thought going into roleplaying. Between this and A Fisful of Guilders (which I decided to replace my IRL game with when we get back in January) I'm gonna have a truckload of sticky D&D goodness on my hands.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 11, 2005)

*To KikuNoMaru --*

Quick question for Maru-ru. Would Tish know Lliend's last name? You've been talked to by the new comer from above, and Caplin is your last name, yes? But I'm assuming that Tish may only know your first name. Just depends on what introductions went on when you (almost) freed her. I can roll with whatever you decide; just awaiting your response.

(And by the way, what's your name mean? I think I know what "kiku" means, but maybe not in that context. I'm learning Japanese, so if it's from kanji I might not know what kiku means.   That is, if it's the on'yomi way of saying it.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool.

FYI, I found I was missing a language, so added Goblin.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 11, 2005)

Bront... Oooo... now Orb can speak to Makh in the nice gutteral langauge known as goblin  

Dave... How high up is the grate and what is the cell's surface like for climbing?

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm gonna miss you guys!  *sob*  But yeah, we won't have any promised connection that we know of. My parents are kinda' behind the times, besides I never see them so I'd feel bad ignoring them. BUT WHO KNOWS. We might have time for a post or two if we have the internet.


----------



## doghead (Dec 11, 2005)

Gambatte Becca-san

Nihon-go wa chotto muzukashi desho. 

thotd.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 11, 2005)

Songdragon said:
			
		

> Bront... Oooo... now Orb can speak to Makh in the nice gutteral langauge known as goblin
> 
> Dave... How high up is the grate and what is the cell's surface like for climbing?
> 
> ~ Songdragon ~




Well, it's a stormdrain, uh, tough to explain. It's essentially one of those slits in the curb you see that water goes into. You guys just happen to be where the water goes (the jail's a rennovated sewer). 

But, the walls are grimy stone, and I'd say the stormdrain is at the junction of wall and ceiling on the west wall, about 30' up.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 11, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Gambatte Becca-san
> 
> Nihon-go wa chotto muzukashi desho.
> 
> thotd.





Hahaha. I understood that! Tho' it's more casual than we're learning. Our teacher has us speaking so formally that any Japanese person my own age would stare at me funny. In fact, Japanese people have told me that they hardly use some of the expressions we're learning. Our teacher IS old AND crazy tho.

And thanks, but I find it really easy.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> STORMDRAIN




We have a better chance with the door.


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

Woho!  Fixed my sig (It has Rivets in it now).  I'll put in those reference links on the front page shortly.


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

Useful Rivets Links


----------



## doghead (Dec 11, 2005)

Desu ne. I went around using the "masu" form. Everybody responded in the "ru" form. I'd never heard of it, never been told about it. Took me a while to make the connnection.

thotd

PS: Nice work with the links Bront. Page one of the ooc thread. First post. I'll keep those in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Desu ne. I went around using the "masu" form. Everybody responded in the "ru" form. I'd never heard of it, never been told about it. Took me a while to make the connnection.
> 
> thotd
> 
> PS: Nice work with the links Bront. Page one of the ooc thread. First post. I'll keep those in mind. Thanks.



Glad to help.  Saves time shuffling through the other thread, or this one if other important things show up.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 11, 2005)

Just in general, and so everyone knows, we're not being lazy on purpose. We're waiting for KikuNoMaru to post, as he's been singled out by the NPC. Hopefully that'll happen before our break, cause I'm dying to get out of this cell (I want to change my icon to the bad arse looking Tish too. )


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't wait too long.  Hopefully he'll be around soon though


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't wait too long.  Hopefully he'll be around soon though





I can't help it. The NPC -and- I are waiting for replies. Me, out of game as well as in. As far as waiting goes, if push comes to shove, Tish'll go with saying she knows no one by that name (because I don't know her history with him, sadly; shoulda' discussed this before we began). Sooo, yeah, hmmm.  : \


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's to KikuNoMaru posting :-D

<--- Very eager to find out what happens next...


----------



## dave_o (Dec 12, 2005)

Man I've got so much planned. If Kiku doesn't post by tomorrow I'll have the plot advance in another way, I was just givin' the guy a chance.  But I wanna get some action in before we disappear for two weeks.

Very excited about the potential this game has. You guys are some of the better roleplayers I've had in a Rivets game, already.


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> On the other hand, Don't step too far out of character to make a scene, but if your character isn't willing to at least occasionaly say something to the other people shoved into this room with them, then he's going to have trouble finding reasons to come with the party later when they get moving.
> 
> ...




Hmmm. Good point. It got me thinking. Iannja would be unlikely to join in a gaolbreak if she had reason to believe that her family knew of her situation. Going on the run, as she sees it, would be as good as a confession of guilt as far as the Trenchtown autorities are concerned.

I need to fine tune her background a bit to give her reason to think that her family does not know she has been taken, and that those that took her would make no effort to do so. (perhaps through the Tepoch embassy, formal or otherwise).

Hmmm.

thotd


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Man I've got so much planned. If Kiku doesn't post by tomorrow I'll have the plot advance in another way, I was just givin' the guy a chance.  But I wanna get some action in before we disappear for two weeks.
> 
> Very excited about the potential this game has. You guys are some of the better roleplayers I've had in a Rivets game, already.



That's about all you can do.

Unexpected absenses happen, as well as mysterious drops.  It sucks, but you have to move on for the other players.  That said, nothing wrong with waiting occasionaly first.

Doghead - Didn't mean to tell you to change things up, but glad it was helpful advice.


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Doghead - Didn't mean to tell you to change things up, but glad it was helpful advice.




No problem. I didn't take it that way at all. Been working on it, got the outline worked out, need to write it up and confirm the details with The O.


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Dec 13, 2005)

terribly sorry for my delay in everything.  It's been exam week for my students, and I'm busy marking stuff, plus I am trying to set up PPPoE through a chinese wireless modem (TP-Link) and I can barely read chinese, which is proving a problem.  I'll sober up tonight and post as soon as possible tomorrow morning.  If its not in time, or I'm already too late, please feel free to do whatever is necissary to keep the game moving - and sorry for any trouble or delay this might cause.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 13, 2005)

KikuNoMaru said:
			
		

> terribly sorry for my delay in everything.  It's been exam week for my students, and I'm busy marking stuff, plus I am trying to set up PPPoE through a chinese wireless modem (TP-Link) and I can barely read chinese, which is proving a problem.  I'll sober up tonight and post as soon as possible tomorrow morning.  If its not in time, or I'm already too late, please feel free to do whatever is necissary to keep the game moving - and sorry for any trouble or delay this might cause.




No problemo, all taken care of.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 13, 2005)

KikuNoMaru said:
			
		

> terribly sorry for my delay in everything.  It's been exam week for my students, and I'm busy marking stuff, plus I am trying to set up PPPoE through a chinese wireless modem (TP-Link) and I can barely read chinese, which is proving a problem.  I'll sober up tonight and post as soon as possible tomorrow morning.  If its not in time, or I'm already too late, please feel free to do whatever is necissary to keep the game moving - and sorry for any trouble or delay this might cause.




Tish has got Lliend's back.  <3  We just played it as him going into shock, or something. Tho' your friend got away without knowing you were there.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't see any reason JOSH 'O THE MORNIN' wouldn't have gotten a good peep at at least one of the guards.  Also, I'm going to start writing my posts more and more in a cinematic/camera-oriented style until I see how much of that we're comfy with. Also also -- I know I had you guys use like another format but _sometime_ between now and when Becca and I get back from vacation (Dec. 20 - Jan. 4) I'd like everyone to stick yer character stats into this format. I knew I shoulda just made my own to start off with --

*Tetrax, Lacerta Shaman 3*
_Medium-sized Monstrous Humanoid, Chaotic Neutral,
51-years-old, 6'5", 210lbs., robin's egg blue eyes, dark red skin,
Initiate Shaman, Dreamer, and Licker of Toads_

*STR:* 11 (+0)
*DEX:* 12 (+1)
*CON:* 12 (+1)
*INT:* 17 (+3)
*WIS:* 20 (+5)
*CHA:* 14 (+2)

*Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (24hp)
*Speed:* 30ft.
*Initative:* +1 (+1 DEX)
*AC:* 16 (+1 DEX, +3 natural, +2 deflection; touch 11, flat-footed 13)
*BAB/Grapple:* +2/+2

*Fort:* +4 (+1 CON, +3 base)
*Ref:* +2 (+1 DEX, +1 base)
*Will:* +8 (+5 WIS, +3 base)

*Attacks:*

Barbed tail +2 melee (1d10 x2)

*Special Attacks:* 

Turn Spirits
*Special Qualities:* 

Darkvision 60ft.
Totem Affinity (Toad) 1/day
Spirit Companion
Spirit Sense
Spirit Empathy
Spirit Pact

*Skills:* (35 points, max ranks 5/2)

Balance +3 (+1 DEX, +2 misc)
Knowledge (Nature) +11 (+6 ranks, +3 INT, +2 misc)
Knowledge (Spirits) +11 (+6 ranks, +3 INT, +2 misc)
Survival +11 (+6 ranks, +5 WIS)
Concentration +7 (+6 ranks, +1 CON)
Handle Animal +8 (+6 ranks, +2 CHA)
Heal +11 (+6 ranks, +5 WIS)
Spellcraft +9 (+6 ranks, +3 INT)

*Feats:* 

Track
Craft Wondrous Item

*Languages:* 

Yharzu
Feldori
Eldish

*Equipment:*

_Bracers of Armor +2_
_Bag of Holding (Type I)_ (15lbs.)
Total weight carried -- 15lbs.
Light load -- 38lbs., medium -- 76lbs., heavy -- 115lbs., lift -- 230lbs., push -- 575lbs.

*Spells:*
(8/7+1d/4+1d; spell save DC 15 + spell level; Protection, Dream)

_0th_- Know Direction, Detect Magic (x2), Create Water (x2), Detect Poison, Inflict Minor Wounds (x2)
_1st_- Entangle, Jump, Pass without Trance, Doom, Sanctuary, Summon Monster I, Comprehend Languages, Sleep*
_2nd-_ Augury*, Scent, Spider Climb, Tree Shape, Summon Monster II

*XP:* 4,500 

*Notes:*
Totem Affinity (Toad) confers a +2 bonus to Dex as well as a +2 bonus to Jump and Survival checks for the duration. Dream domain power changed to: "You are sometimes granted visions and glimpses of the future in your dreams." A * next to a spell notates that it is prepared as a domain spell.

That's just the example for one of Rystil Arden's games.  But, you can make the color of your name the color of your speech if you'd like. And also you'll probably have a sex, Lacerta just are genderless.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 15, 2005)

...And the corridor begins filling with flammable gas. *mental note in case we end up needing that _ruckus_ that the rat-man asked us for :-D

Now for Makh to work his magic!  Find us a way to our stuff, and out, preferably in that order ;-)


----------



## dave_o (Dec 15, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> ...And the corridor begins filling with flammable gas. *mental note in case we end up needing that _ruckus_ that the rat-man asked us for :-D
> 
> Now for Makh to work his magic!  Find us a way to our stuff, and out, preferably in that order ;-)




 Who _knows_ how quickly it'll fill up that corridor?


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Well... what can i say... not what I would expected... but works well enough for the big guy!

I do not suppose a mutions check will tell how bad it'll get with the gas in the corridor?   

Also... Makh has been updated to the new format.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## dave_o (Dec 15, 2005)

Songdragon said:
			
		

> Well... what can i say... not what I would expected... but works well enough for the big guy!
> 
> I do not suppose a mutions check will tell how bad it'll get with the gas in the corridor?
> 
> ...




Danke.  Uhhmm, I think that'd be more of a Knowledge check since Munitions seems to deal mostly with solid explosives.


----------



## Borson (Dec 15, 2005)

well, since you'll be gone so damn long, I reckon I'll wait till the holiday weeks (I got 11 days in a row off) to fix up my PC-sheet.,, if it's ok.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 15, 2005)

Borson said:
			
		

> well, since you'll be gone so damn long, I reckon I'll wait till the holiday weeks (I got 11 days in a row off) to fix up my PC-sheet.,, if it's ok.




No problemo. And we'll just be gone two weeks.


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> I don't see any reason JOSH 'O THE MORNIN' wouldn't have gotten a good peep at at least one of the guards.  Also, I'm going to start writing my posts more and more in a cinematic/camera-oriented style until I see how much of that we're comfy with. Also also -- I know I had you guys use like another format but _sometime_ between now and when Becca and I get back from vacation (Dec. 20 - Jan. 4) I'd like everyone to stick yer character stats into this format. I knew I shoulda just made my own to start off with --



Ugh, that's a lot of extra work.  The one I have I use because, among other things, I can import/export it from some of the Excel sheets I use.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ugh, that's a lot of extra work.  The one I have I use because, among other things, I can import/export it from some of the Excel sheets I use.




Hey, you're the only always talkin' about yer abundant free time.


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Hey, you're the only always talkin' about yer abundant free time.



That seems to be disapearing


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That seems to be disapearing




I'll do it for you, for five bucks.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 16, 2005)

We need action! :-D


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> We need action! :-D




I'm perfectly okay with no action at the moment, given that Makh is the only person with any kind of weapon, and none of us with armor to speak of. Go stealth, say I. 

jason


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> We need action! :-D




Action delivered.  Does anyone actually _have_ magic items as part of their initial equipment?


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Action delivered.  Does anyone actually _have_ magic items as part of their initial equipment?



I had 2 potions...


----------



## Borson (Dec 16, 2005)

nope, I had a bag with gold in it.  and I already have my weapons, my Fists of Fury!  w00T!

since my initiative is so low, I'll wait to post till you guys kill them LOL  (j/k)

dave_o, feel free to add my punches into the mix as a DM scripted action if you wish.  plus I'll be pretty busy most of the weekend, with maybe some time to read but not to post likely... we'll see how it goes, I might luck out and have some time.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 16, 2005)

I know it's to move the story along, but I was curious... _Makh taking the lead and moving down the corridor in stealth mode and watching for baddies, was kinda just for what is happening. Not to get surprised and/or ambushed. Makh was to look about before the rest of the party decided to peek their heads out and get into a nasty fight, which most of us cannot really take. _  ...why we'd all move out out en masse into the waiting arms of the big bad mages and guard?

I'm fine going with it... It merely is kinda contradictory to what we were trying to do, I believe, and really hurt us more then helps. Perhaps for future actions then.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Did the guards see us?  I see no indication as to them actualy noticing us, or I'm just missing it if it's there.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Did the guards see us?  I see no indication as to them actualy noticing us, or I'm just missing it if it's there.





Nooo kidding. I don't know why/how/when the guards actually saw us. And as for moving out, Tish did so because *I* meta-gamed a bit.  Har har. The guard did not see him, so in the wording I guessed that the guard left, or kept walking. But, lo and behold, I guess I effed that up. Oh wellsies. As long as we don't die, I'm cool with fighting. Or we could just have Orb seduce them, if she knows what that word even means.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, you guys were movin' down the hall. I rolled Move Silently and Hides for everyone, which several people rolled really low on. Also -- as guards tend to patrol prisons, a patrol happened by. It occured to me that the group would move to match Makh as he moved along, but I suppose I'm wrong there.

In any case, the prison guards looked down the hall to check on the cell and found a group of escaping prisoners. In the future I'll try to be less cinematic and more literal.


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2005)

I had a couple potions, too.



			
				Songdragon said:
			
		

> I know it's to move the story along, but I was curious... why we'd all move out out en masse into the waiting arms of the big bad mages and guard?




Glad I wasn't the only one. I wondered how Josh wound up so far in front, myself. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Did the guards see us?  I see no indication as to them actualy noticing us, or I'm just missing it if it's there.




Well, at least one of them is only about five feet away from Josh, and the corridor's been established to have gaslight, so unless he has the worst Spot check ever, I figure he saw us. If that's not the case, dave_o, please let me know and I'll definitely edit my actions.

Edit: nevermind. you posted to clarify while I was composing...


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Cool.  All you had to do was mention them eyeing one of the escaping prisoners.

And Orb knows the word, and could probably do a realy good job, but she's sort of behind a mob of people.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Also -- in the future so people don't get upset I'd like you guys to post exact marching orders for when it's important since I sort of just had to go on initative/how long it took people to do things/etc. Eliminating guesswork makes everyone happy!


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 16, 2005)

I had a pair of weak wondrous items.

In any case, did I detect any magic coming from the guards in the corridor?

*edit* also are any of the guards orcs or goblinoids?


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> I had a pair of weak wondrous items.
> 
> In any case, did I detect any magic coming from the guards in the corridor?




Initially I thought you would, but apparently spells/spell-casting only shows up on _Detect Magic_ when the spell is being cast, so not yet you haven't.  I'm sorry about that post. I'm running on like four hours to sleep here. I'll try and go back and edit a few parts.

Any thoughts on the screenplay format? I just wanted to try a post in it to see how it flows. Not very well, it seems.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 16, 2005)

Personally, I think the screenplay format works pretty well.  It makes everything a bit more cinematic. :-D

Any word on whether any of the guards/thaumaturges are orcs or goblinoids?


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> Personally, I think the screenplay format works pretty well.  It makes everything a bit more cinematic. :-D
> 
> Any word on whether any of the guards/thaumaturges are orcs or goblinoids?




Edited it into the post. All four guards are humans.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 16, 2005)

What do we, IC, know about the thaumaturges's fighting?

From earlier, I thought they were mages, but their description seems to imply that they use some sort of electrical device to attack?


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on the screenplay format? I just wanted to try a post in it to see how it flows. Not very well, it seems.



I didn't particularly care for it, mostly from it breaking the flow of the story like feel of a PbP.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 16, 2005)

*waiting to see what happens to the guard...* :-D

And the action begins!



In any case, I think we can take them.  They're obviously not expecting very powerful prisoners, as no precautions against spellcasting were taken (i.e.- we weren't gagged, with bound hands, etc).  Plus we outnumber them!  All we really need to deal with is movement in this cramped corridor...


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront, just FYI, you can pretty much move through friendly squares just as if they were empty. If you want.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Bront, just FYI, you can pretty much move through friendly squares just as if they were empty. If you want.



Doh, forgot about that, yehs, I'll do that.

Fix later


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 16, 2005)

Dave... No worries. I'm not upset or any such... merely wondering how things were being handled and why things were the way they were. And since we learned form this, I assume we will do it differently as you stated.

Note to self... tell the folks who cannot hide or move quietly to remain a ways back...   

And onward... Let's kick some guard butt! Unless one of the bards want to talk all nice to them... 'charm' spell anyone    Well the big dextrous guy is way back in the order of inative... so we'll see how things go.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Just as a reminder, from now on someone will need to post the offical marching order when it's necessary so there are no discrepancies. And I'll try to start posting the actual roll results, though with some 27+ checks that might be more trouble than it's worth.  I usually just roll and keep a little .txt of who's current Spot/Listen/Move Silently/Hide is what.

I fully encourage everyone to get as cinematic and artsy-fartsy with their posts as possible cuz I will definately award circumstance bonuses for trying to keep the game pretty and cinematic. Odds are I'll ditch the camera directions cuz there's sometimes some confusing terminology, but I will keep "scenes" in mind as I write narrative. Compromise!


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 16, 2005)

*edit* I'll post Dartan's actions now, in case I don't wake up very early.  (Basically, assume he acts as posted, unless the guard does something _Big_ and _Surprising_, like resisting Josh's spell and dropping someone past zero hp with a gunshot)


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's some stuff. DURATIONS -- Josh's _Charm Person_, 2 hours. Dartan's _Detect Magic_, 1 minute 54 seconds. 

Some failed saves, some made saves that last round.  Dartan, that nasty _Net_ spell you got nailed with gives a -2 to attack rolls and gives an effective -4 penalty to your Dex score. You also cannot move. But you _can_ use a full-round action to try and break free with either a Strength or Escape Artist check.

The guys are pretty tough cookies.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 16, 2005)

just noticed something malaci should be right next to tish and Lliend, as he was helpin tish with holding Lliend up


----------



## dave_o (Dec 16, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> just noticed something malaci should be right next to tish and Lliend, as he was helpin tish with holding Lliend up




I'll fix that with the next update.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 16, 2005)

Dave_o: was it a failure on the grapple check?  Or did I suffer an attack of opportunity?  Just curious.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 17, 2005)

Bibliophile said:
			
		

> Dave_o: was it a failure on the grapple check?  Or did I suffer an attack of opportunity?  Just curious.




Got nailed with an AoO. I had some internal debate over if subdual damage would be enough to count, but the rules say "damage," so I figured any would do. But you've got a cool shiner now!


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront --

Pay attention to the order! You're posting too soon. I'm waiting around for eeeeeeeveryone to post, because I'm apparently last or close to it. So, yeah, unfair if you guys don't follow the pattern.


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2005)

BB, having people post in itiative order has some advantages. Its more like a table top game and allows you to respond to what has been done by others before you. But it will probably slow the game down considerably. 

If the Big Oh wants us to do it that way, I'm sure we can do it. But I wouldn't suggest doing it that way.

thotd


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

Becca Bot said:
			
		

> Bront --
> 
> Pay attention to the order! You're posting too soon. I'm waiting around for eeeeeeeveryone to post, because I'm apparently last or close to it. So, yeah, unfair if you guys don't follow the pattern.



Actualy, I'm posting early intentionaly.

If you post ahead of time, with some conditionals, it means that when it's your turn, the combat itsn't waiting on you.

It makes combat move faster.  If everyone does that, you can usually go through a round or two a day (I've been in a game were an entire combat was done in less than 8 hours in a PbP).

Just a thought on expiditing things.

But as Doghead said, however the GM wants it.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 18, 2005)

I want people to try and post a couple of steps within their initative order. That way, honestly, I don't get confused.  Posting early is fine but I'd suggest posting like within two or three steps of yer own initative. Just for my sake.

Also -- I very much enjoy how this is going so far and can't wait to get into some deep roleplay.  I think you guys will enjoy the world of Rivets a ton. Hell, I've got some nice surprises in store in the Big Sink itself (if you can find them). I'll probably award some XP once you guys get out of the prison itself (if you do). 

Just a reminder we go on vacation from *DECEMBER 20 to JANUARY 4* so the game will be on haitus from those dates, and I'd appreciate it if everyone stuck their charcter in that format I posted a little earlier -- even if they hate it. Again, just for my sake. I'm juggling a lot and that format's way easy for me to use.

So what sort of reactions/impressions so the PCs have of each other so far? Anyone have some goals, vendettas, etc. thought up? Let's gab about that some.  And of course, if they're secret-y, just e-mail me or spoiler them or something.


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks good 

I might suggest that we put our combat orders in sblocks, so you can sort them out easier and weave them into a story.  That might make things good on both ends.

Also, I would suggest you set a deadline to reply in combat (24-48 hours is usually good, perhaps more on the weekend)


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I'm posting early intentionaly.
> 
> If you post ahead of time, with some conditionals, it means that when it's your turn, the combat itsn't waiting on you.
> 
> ...





Whatever. Felt more like I got skipped, since I'm last.  :\


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Becca Bot said:
			
		

> Whatever. Felt more like I got skipped, since I'm last.  :\



Sorry, wasn't the intent


----------



## dave_o (Dec 20, 2005)

We're heading out tomorrow! See you guys in two weeks! We'll be gone from December 20 to January 4. Happy holidays and all that!


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2005)

See you then.

Pst, while he's away, we can overtake the guards


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2005)

And take charge of the gaol. That would be fun.

Have a great time.

thotd


----------



## dave_o (Dec 21, 2005)

I actually have internet access up here in the Lake Toxaway mountains! Unfortunately, I don't have any of my Rivets stuff, so no updates from here. :/

Havin' fun so far, though, and I actually got some Rivets ideas from the flight.


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2005)

BTW, here's the sheet with no actual data in it.

*<Name>, <Race> <Class> <Level> / <Class <Level>*
_<Size> <Type>, <Alignment>,
<age>, <height>, <weight>, <sex>, <color> eyes, <color> skin, <color> hair, <other>_

*STR:* XX (+XX)
*DEX:* XX (+XX)
*CON:* XX (+XX)
*INT:* XX (+XX)
*WIS:* XX (+XX)
*CHA:* XX (+XX)

*Hit Points:* XXX / XXX
*Hit Dice:* XXdXX+XX (XXX hp)
*Speed:* XXft <type if nessessary>
*Initative:* +XX (+XX DEX, +XX <bonus>)
*AC:* XX (+XX Armor, +XX Shield, +XX DEX, +XX Size, +XX Natural, +XX <other>; touch XX, flat-footed XX)
*BAB/Grapple:* +XX/+XX

*Fort:* +XX (+XX Base, +XX CON, +XX <bonus>)
*Ref:* +XX (+XX Base, +XX DEX, +XX <bonus>)
*Will:* +XX (+XX Base, +XX WIS, +XX <bonus>)

*Attacks:*

<Weapon> +XX melee _(XXdXX+XX XXxX)_
<Weapon> +XX ranged, XXX' _(XXdXX+XX XXxX)_

*Special Attacks:* 

XXXX

*Special Abilities:* 

XXXX
XXXX
XXXX _<Notes>_

*Skills:* (XX points, max ranks XX/XX)

<Skill> +XX _(XX Ranks, +XX ATB, +XX <bonus>)_
<Skill> +XX _(XX Ranks, +XX ATB, +XX <bonus>)_

*Feats:* 

XXXXX
XXXXX

*Languages:* 

XXXXX
XXXXX

*Equipment:*

<Item>_(XXgp, XXlbs.)_
<Item>_(XXgp, XXlbs.)_
Total weight carried -- XXXlbs.
Light load -- XXXlbs., medium -- XXXlbs., heavy -- XXXlbs., lift -- XXXlbs., push -- XXXlbs.

*Spells:*
Class: (XX/XX/XX; spell save DC xx + spell level; <notes>)

_0th_- XXXX, XXXX
_1st_- XXXX, XXXX
_2nd_- XXXX, XXXX

*XP:* XXX,XXX / XXX,XXX

*Appearance:*
XXXXX

*Personality:*
XXXXX

*Background:*
XXXXX

*Notes:*
XXXXX

Or you can download the attachment.

Hope it helps   I did tweek it slightly, but it should work just fine.


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, Bront. That actually helped me keep track of some of the tricky bits (and taught me the list tag.).

Josh now has a reformatted sheet  here. Equipment and weapon sections are intentionally blank for now (I kept the other sheet to reference if we wind up actually finding our stuff during game play).

jason


----------



## Bront (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to help.

I'll try to get Orb finished in the next few days.  But she's 90% in the right format.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the work guys.  As of now we're still planning on being back in San Diego on the 4th but that might get bumped up to the 6th. Hope everyone had an awesome holiday and thanks everyone for converting their sheets.


----------

